# Angelmöglichkeiten auf Insel Römö?



## Bizzybone (5. Juli 2007)

Hi leutz.

Ich fahre vom 23.7 bis zum 3.8 nach DK um genauer zu sein Insel Römö Lakolk. 

Da ich ein leidenschaftlicher Angler bin und DK das reinste Angeltal ist, wollte ich mach nach ein paar möglichkeiten Fragen.

Wie siehts mit Seen auf Römö aus? 
Messeresfischen auch sehr interessiert.


Haut raus was Ihr wisst.

Viele Dank
Bizzybone


----------



## woern1 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmöglichkeiten auf Insel Römö?*

Ich war letzten Herbst auf Röm un dwollte eigentlich auch mit meiner Tochter mal zum Put-Take-See. Da gibts auch einen nördlich von Juvre: Paar Angler warn da auch, gefangen haben die aber nichts; und von entsprechendem Besatz habe ich auch nix mitgekriegt. Der See ist also nicht so zu empfehlen. Ein weiterer Teich ist auf dem Festland etwa 15 km entfernt (durch Skärbäk durch und nochmal 8 km), der ist schön gelegen und gut gefangen wird da auch. Name weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr, aber unsere Touri-Verm. hatte da ein Prospekt liegen.

Vom Meer/Strand aus habe ichs nicht probiert, da kein entspr. Material vorhanden. Vll weiß da jemand anderes Bescheid. 
Die Wattenseite kann man wohl vergessen, da zu flach. 
Ob von Havneby Kutter fahren, ist mir nicht bekannt; Prospekte/Werbung hatte ich da nicht gesehen.

werner


----------



## Kay (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmöglichkeiten auf Insel Römö?*

Moin
Nimm es wie ein Mann |supergri aber Du hast Dir angeltechnisch nicht gerade das Schlaraffenland ausgesucht. Beim Forellensee auf Römö (der eher ein Forellenkanal ist) bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Zwar noch nie dort selbst gefischt aber auf Spaziergängen häufig vorbeigeschaut und auch Fische springen sehen sowie auch gefangene Forellen begutachtet. Gut genährt und keine Winzlinge. Beim nächsten Tripp ist ein Besuch mit Kunstköder geplant. Solltest Du dort angeln wollen und über Römö-Holydays gebucht haben, bekommst Du noch 10% Rabatt. 

Von den Dänen am Hafen in Havneby konnte ich erfahren das in der Fahrrinne ab und dann mal kleine Aale gefangen werden und Minibutts. Nicht wirklich empfehlenswert. Bleibt also nur das Festland. Und das sind schon mal 10-Standardkilometer um vom Damm wieder runter zu kommen. Zum See hinter Skärbäk kann ich nichts sagen. 

Mein Tipp: Fahr mal nach Ribe und gehe in der Fussgängerzone in den dortigen Angelladen. Sehr empfehlenswert. Die Stadt (gebaut um 1200, mit traumhaften Häusern und 3 Wehren durch die der gleichnamige Fluss fliesst) wie auch der Angelladen (stecke genug Geld ein |supergri). Die Jungs dort haben gute Tipps für die Umgebung auf Lager. Z.B. der Altarm der Ribe-Vester aa, der einen guten Bestand an Hechten aufweist. Ansonsten freunde Dich mit dem Drachenfliegen an. Römö hat wohl einen der geilsten Drachenstrände an der Nordseeküste. Wenn ich "auf Familie" auf Römö Urlaub mache habe ich jedenfalls häufiger meine Drachen draussen als meine Angel. 

Gruss Kay


----------



## Brassenwürger (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmöglichkeiten auf Insel Römö?*

Nimm dir auf jeden Fall eine Spinnrute mit und versuche es bei auflaufend Wasser in den Abend- oder Morgenstunden direkt in der Brandung mit Wobblern, Twistern, Blech etc mal auf Wolfsbarsch!!!

Nur mal so´n Tip...|rolleyes


----------



## woern1 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmöglichkeiten auf Insel Römö?*

Das mit den Wolfsbarschen wäre noch eine Alternative, ebenso ev. im Hafen Havneby auf Meeräschen, die müssts da auch geben (vorher informieren, ob man da Angeln kann/darf).

Noch zu Ribe:

Unbedingt mal hinfahren (max. 30 Minuten), sehr schöne Stadt und hochinteressant (älteste Stadt DK).
Ev auch mit einem Ausflug nach Mandö verbinden, das ist ne kleine Insel, die nur bei Ebbe übers Watt zu erreichen ist.

werner


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angelmöglichkeiten auf Insel Römö?*

Also was die Meeresfischerei angeht, hast Du auf Römö grundsätzlich leider in die SCH... gegriffen.#d
Bis jetzt war ich auf Römö immer nur im Herbst aber das Brandungsfischen im Sommer ist erfahrungsgemäss eher schlechter.
Was ich bisher an dem schon erwähnten Hafen in Havneby an Fängen gesehen habe, ist wirklich nicht der Rede wert: Mini-Plattfische, ab und an ein Mini-Dorsch oder eine Aalmutter.
Was evtl. die Wolfsbarsche angeht...nun ja der Marsch nach Norden der Wolfsbarsche geht immer massiver vor sich und da könnte evtl. im Sommer was gehen. Auch da fiel mir allerdings nur der Hafen in Havneby ein, alle anderen Küstenstrecken sind durch kilometerlange, extrem flache Wattgebiete völlig uninteressant ;-(
Kutterfahrten von Römö gibt es *gar nicht*.

Put&Take-Anlagen, die ich in der (relativen) Nähe empfehlen kann, sind der allseits bekannte Storkesö in Ribe http://www.storkesoen.dk/ -Tolle Anlage aber nicht einfach- und der Arrild Fiskesø http://www.arrild-fiskesee.dk/ Der See in Arrild ist auch deswegen so interessant, weil er einen künstlichen Flusslauf von 600 m hat, in dem allerdings "Fly only" angesagt ist.
Beide Seen snd von Römö aus in 30-35 min zu erreichen.
Den See in Juvre an der Nordspitze von Römö zu besuchen, halte ich für vergeudete Zeit und verschwendetes Geld!|uhoh:

Aber nun zu was sehr positivem. Du hast dort in der Nähe 3 Auen auf dem Festland, die immer 'nen Besuch wert sind (allerdings sollte der Wasserstand nicht zu niedrig sein).
Die *Ribe Vesterau* ist weit bekannt (wurde ja in diesem Thread auch schon erwähnt) und ist von Römö in ca. 35 min zu erreichen. Dort gibt es Meerforellen der Extra-Klasse!!

Die 2. Au die ich Dir empfehlen kann, ist die Brede Au http://brede-aa.dk/. Auch hier gibt es hervorragende Meerforellen, dazu kommen Bachforellen und im Oberlauf auch Äschen. Die Wochenkarte gibt es für DKK 350,-
Um zur Brede Au zu kommen musst Du ca. 20 min fahren, nach dem Ende des Römö-Dammes nach rechts halten und durch Skaerbaek durch.

Die 3. Au ist etwas für Dich wenn Du kleine Bäche magst, das ist die kleine (aber feine) Bröns Au. #6
Die Bröns Au findest du wenn Du nach dem Römö-Damm nach links auf der Strasse 11 in Richtung Ribe fährst. Du kommst dann zwangsläufig durch den Ort Bröns. Die Wochen-Karte kostete bei meinem letzten Besuch DKK 150,- und ist im "Bröns Kro" erhältlich.
Lass Dich durch die geringe Grösse dieses Baches nicht täuschen, es gibt da Stellen, wo man mit ein wenig Anlauf drüberhüpfen kann. Trotzdem hat sie es in sich!!!
Im Laufe meiner 4 Urlaube in der Gegend während der letzten 10 Jahre, habe ich dort Bachforellen bis 2,6 Kg, Meerforellen bis 3,4 Kg und sogar einen Lachs mit 3,7 Kg verhaftet (siehe angehängtes Bild). Gesehen habe ich dort schon Salmoniden bis geschätzte 7 Kg!!!
Allerdings waren meine Besuche dort immer im Herbst (Oktober), die Situation im Sommer kann evtl. anders sein. Wichtig ist vor allen Dingen, dass Du kein Niedrigwasser hast, etwas erhöht sollte es schon sein, sonst bleiben die MeFos eher im Meer.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig helfen.

Gruß

MeFo-Schreck


----------



## rutenvogel (13. August 2018)

*AW: Angelmöglichkeiten auf Insel Römö?*

Hi,

vielen Dank für die super-ausführlichen Insider-Tipps! #6
Komme gerade von Römö heim...

Die Brede Aa haben sie vor Kurzem aufgrund der hohen Wassertemperaturen von 22 C°+ zum Schutz der Fische für´s Angeln vorübergehend gesperrt. Nun kühlt es etwas ab und der Niederschlag sorgt hoffentlich für mehr Sauerstoff, aber Mitte August 2018 geht da erstmal nix mehr.

Im Put & Take im Norden von RÖMÖ hatte ich wohl mehr Glück als die Kollegen: Goldforelle und Regenbogenforelle bissen an. :vik:

Eine schöne Übersicht (inkl. Karten + Erklärung --> Angelschein benötigt wer/wo/wie/wann?) zum Angeln auf Römö und Umgebung findet man auch unter https://www.roemoe.de/aktivitaeten/angeln

Gruss aus HH, Thomas


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. August 2018)

*AW: Angelmöglichkeiten auf Insel Römö?*

Der Put&Take See am Deich, wo auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite die Marineflieger Zielübungen mit Bordwaffen und Bomben abhalten?

Ja- es kann da recht chillig sein und man kann da auch gut angeln....... KANN! :m


----------



## Ron73 (6. Juni 2019)

War denn in der Zwischenzeit jemand auf und rund um Römö angeln und kann berichten wie es so lief?
Ich bin in 23 Tagen für zwei Wochen da und werde mit Sicherheit auch mal los dürfen. Bröns-Au und Brede-Au stehen ganz oben auf dem Zettel.

Ich werde berichten.


----------

